# Finding a job, where to start?



## jgonzales_0208@yahoo.com (Jan 10, 2012)

Today I have been to many job sites. Indeed, Monster, Career Builder, and so on. Would it be wise to go through a staffing firm??


----------



## ksd (Jan 11, 2012)

I would do anything it takes to get a job no matter the job.  If this is the career you really want, be willing to relocate.  I realize sometimes this is not possible.  Attend local meeting and get to know people in the industry.  
     One, this will let people who are coding and a lot of times in the hiring get to know you. 
     Two, most of the time jobs will become known internally before publically.  If a job is available and the person who is in the position of hiring attends or is part of the local chapter, you may have a leg up even on someone with experience as they will have first hand knowledge of you as a person.  This will also benefit you as you will continue to learn and show you are serious about your career.  Even if you wind up working at McDonalds go to the meetings.  
     Do leg work.  Drop your resume off at any Dr. office, billing company, hospital, etc.  If you email me I can give you tips that helped me and a lot of people I know get a job.  A lot of it will determine on your area and what companies are hiring and what they are looking for.  Which is why willingness to relocate is important right now.  The medical field is not hiring the same as they were just 4 years ago this time.

   Good luck!  The coding world will give you what you are willing to put into it.


----------



## kburton0419 (Jan 11, 2012)

*New to this!!!*

Hello. I have just graduated with honors in medical billing and coding. I am having trouble finding a job because I don't have any experience or my certification yet. I can't afford to go to the local chapter meetings. I could really use your suggestions. thanks.

Kathy B.


----------



## JAB86 (Jan 11, 2012)

You should start our as a data entry technician or a receptionist. I got a job with the local hospitals here as a data entry tech before I got my associate's degree in coding & billing. Once I got certified, I was able to fill in the coding position. A good start is to start out small and get your experience on working in a medical office.. It'll be beneficial to you in the end.


----------



## jennylynh (Jan 11, 2012)

I have to agree with starting out in another position.  Apply for receptionist, front desk, admitting, registration, etc.  Also make sure and post your information on your local chapter, that is how my employer found me.

Jenny


----------

